# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ♥♥ไอเดียใหม่ ชุดราตรี ชุดไปงานแต่ง ชุดเพื่อนเจ้าสาว ไม่ซ้ำใคร คุณภาพดี ราคาถูก♥♥

## saymekawaii

ยินดีต้อนรับลูกค้าที่น่ารักทุกท่านค่ะ ^___^
www.dressy-day.com ขาย ชุดราตรี ชุดไปงานแต่ง ชุดไปงานแต่งงาน ชุดเพื่อนเจ้าสาว เดรสออกงาน ชุดออกงาน กระเป๋าคลัช กระเป๋าออกงาน ดีไซน์สวยเก๋อินเทรนด์ คุณภาพดี ราคาถูกที่สุด โดยทางร้านจะทำการอัพเดต collection ชุดแซก ชุดราตรียาว ชุดราตรีสั้น กระเป๋าออกงานราคาถูก ทุกสัปดาห์ เพื่อให้คุณสวย หรู อินเทรนด์ในแบบที่ไม่ซ้ำใคร

สั่งซื้อ สอบถาม ชุดราตรี ชุดไปงานแต่ง ชุดไปงานแต่งงาน ได้ที่

Website  http://www.dressy-day.com/
Tel         093 970 8856  ติดต่อ คุณกัส
Line        dressyday
Email       dressydaystore@gmail.com



ชุดราตรีสั้นหรู ชุดเดรส ของเราสั่งได้เลยไม่มีปิดรอบค่ะ



สั่งซื้อ สอบถาม ชุดไปงานแต่งกลางวัน ชุดไปงานแต่งงานกลางคืน ได้ที่

Website  http://www.dressy-day.com/
Tel         093 970 8856  ติดต่อ คุณกัส
Line        dressyday                           
Email       dressydaystore@gmail.com



ชุดไปงานแต่ง pantip ชุดไปงานแต่งงานกลางวัน ชุดเพื่อนเจ้าสาวงานเช้า ชุดเพื่อนเจ้าสาว pantip เดรสเกาหลี เดรสลูกไม้













วิธีการสั่งซื้อ ชุดราตรี ชุดไปงานแต่ง ชุดไปงานแต่งงาน ชุดเพื่อนเจ้าสาว
ทำได้ 3 วิธี
1. Tel        093 970 8856  ติดต่อ คุณกัส
2. Line        dressyday
3.Website  http://www.dressy-day.com/

วิธีการจัดส่ง เดรสออกงาน กระเป๋าคลัช กระเป๋าออกงาน
- จัดส่ง ชุดราตรีสั้นหรู ชุดเดรส รูปกระเป๋า ผ่านทางไปรษณีย์ทุกวัน จ.- ส. ยกเว้น วันอาทิตย์และวันหยุดนักขัตฤกษ์
- โอนเงินหลัง 11.30 น. จัด ชุดไปงานแต่งกลางวัน ในวันถัดไป
- หลังจากจัด ชุดไปงานแต่งงานกลางวัน ชุดไปงานแต่งงานกลางคืน แล้วจะแจ้งให้ลูกค้าทุกท่านทราบผ่านทาง line, email, facebook ค่ะ
- ค่าจัดส่ง พัสดุลงทะเบียน 30 บาท / ems 50 บาท
- ส่งแบบลงทะเบียน ลูกค้าจะได้รับ ชุดเพื่อนเจ้าสาวงานเช้า ภายใน 3-5 วัน / ems 1-3 วัน ตามระยะทาง
- การจัดส่ง ชุดเพื่อนเจ้าสาวแบบสั้น ไปต่างประเทศ คิดค่าส่งตามน้ำหนักจริง ตามอัตราของไปรษณีย์ไทย 

ชุดราตรี

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/

----------


## saymekawaii

ชุดสวยๆ collectionใหม่ๆ มีมาเพียบเลยค่ะ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856  ได้เลยจ้า  หรือมาที่  http://www.dressy-day.com/

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ชุดสวยๆ collectionใหม่ๆ มีมาเพียบเลยค่ะ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856  ได้เลยจ้า  หรือมาที่  http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ชุดสวยๆ collectionใหม่ๆ มีมาเพียบเลยค่ะ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856  ได้เลยจ้า  หรือมาที่  http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ชุดสวยๆ collectionใหม่ๆ มีมาเพียบเลยค่ะ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856  ได้เลยจ้า  หรือมาที่  http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ชุดสวยๆ collectionใหม่ๆ มีมาเพียบเลยค่ะ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856  ได้เลยจ้า  หรือมาที่  http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ชุดสวยๆ collectionใหม่ๆ มีมาเพียบเลยค่ะ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856  ได้เลยจ้า  หรือมาที่  http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ชุดสวยๆ collectionใหม่ๆ มีมาเพียบเลยค่ะ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856  ได้เลยจ้า  หรือมาที่  http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ชุดสวยๆ collectionใหม่ๆ มีมาเพียบเลยค่ะ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856  ได้เลยจ้า  หรือมาที่  http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ชุดสวยๆ collectionใหม่ๆ มีมาเพียบเลยค่ะ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856  ได้เลยจ้า  หรือมาที่  http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ชุดสวยๆ collectionใหม่ๆ มีมาเพียบเลยค่ะ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856  ได้เลยจ้า  หรือมาที่  http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ชุดสวยๆ collectionใหม่ๆ มีมาเพียบเลยค่ะ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856  ได้เลยจ้า  หรือมาที่  http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ชุดสวยๆ collectionใหม่ๆ มีมาเพียบเลยค่ะ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856  ได้เลยจ้า  หรือมาที่  http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ชุดสวยๆ collectionใหม่ๆ มีมาเพียบเลยค่ะ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856  ได้เลยจ้า  หรือมาที่  http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ชุดสวยๆ collectionใหม่ๆ มีมาเพียบเลยค่ะ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856  ได้เลยจ้า  หรือมาที่  http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ชุดสวยๆ collectionใหม่ๆ มีมาเพียบเลยค่ะ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856  ได้เลยจ้า  หรือมาที่  http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ชุดสวยๆ collectionใหม่ๆ มีมาเพียบเลยค่ะ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856  ได้เลยจ้า  หรือมาที่  http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

สนใจติดต่อคุณกัสนะจ๊ะ www.dressy-day.com
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ดูแล้วสนใจ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856 ได้เลยจ้า หรือมาที่ http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------


## saymekawaii

ชุดสวยๆ collectionใหม่ๆ มีมาเพียบเลยค่ะ ติดต่อคุณกัส 093-970-8856  ได้เลยจ้า  หรือมาที่  http://www.dressy-day.com/
https://th-th.facebook.com/dressydaystore

----------

